
History of the browser user-agent string (2008) - gvb
https://webaim.org/blog/user-agent-string-history/
======
gvb
Needs to be updated for Microsoft Edge:

"Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko)
Chrome/39.0.2171.71 Safari/537.36 Edge/12.0"

Also, "And so Microsoft made their own web browser, which they called Internet
Explorer..." is not quite right, they licensed Spyglass and named it IE,
eventually freezing Spyglass out and taking full ownership.

Ref:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spyglass,_Inc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spyglass,_Inc).

